# Customer wouldn’t answer so I left his pizza outside



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I picked up a stacked Doordash order at Papa John’s. Delivered the first order no problem. Started the second delivery and the instructions said Hand it to me call when you arrive. I sent the customer a message to let them know I was on my way. They replied OK.
When I arrived at its complex I called and it went straight to voicemail. So I sent a text to say I was at humans complex. All the entries required a code. Couple minutes went by without a response so I tried calling again, it went straight to voicemail again. I waited a couple more minutes and decided I didn’t want to wait anymore so I sent a text and said I’m leaving your pizza outside by a gate that has a number pad. And it’s close to some mailboxes. Sorry, I can’t wait any longer. Immediately got a call from DoorDash. I assume it was the customer calling me back . I didn’t answer and left. I didn’t feel too bad about it because it was a three dollar order with no tip.

in this story I tried to use pronouns that would not offend any humans. I hope it worked


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> in this story I tried to use pronouns that would not offend any humans. I hope it worked


Any human that is offended by pronouns is one that I don't give a rat's ass about.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It always amazes me that people order food and then put up obstacles to actually receiving it. They are either:

Very low IQ.
Have no respect for your time.
Both 1 and 2.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It always amazes me that people order food and then put up obstacles to actually receiving it. They are either:
> 
> Very low IQ.
> Have no respect for your time.
> Both 1 and 2.


Same when they request a ride inside a gayed complex and fail to send a code or call the guard.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same when they request a ride inside a gayed complex and fail to send a code or call the guard.


I know what gated communities I can get into, I have a list of gate codes I keep. When I get one not on my list and I know i can't start the timer without getting in the gate I don't move toward them until they send me a gate code. I send them a message "You are in a gated community that requires a gate code or full name and unit number to give to security. Before I start traveling I need the gate code or your information."

Sometimes I get a I will meet you at the gate response, and I reply: Please move the pick-up pin to the gate entrance so I can start traveling.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same when they request a ride inside a gayed complex and fail to send a code or call the guard.


Yeah! That’s happened to me before with food deliveries. When most people order food they periodically check to see the driver’s progress. They know when we are close. And they answer if we call. I don’t know, maybe the customer who ordered doesn’t actually live there. They’re just a friend visiting so they don’t think about the locked gate. Or maybe they’re just stupid or don’t give a S about helping the driver. The one that gets me is when they don’t leave a porch light on for night deliveries. Then the light comes on after you dropped it off and are walking away. ??


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

You lost me at a $3 order.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I didn’t feel too bad about it because it was a three dollar order with no tip.


Why'd you take a three dollar order with no tip?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same when they request a ride inside a gayed complex and fail to send a code or call the guard.


I hate going to gayed complexes! I don't like the idea of hiding behind gaye's.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hate going to gayed complexes! I don't like the idea of hiding behind gaye's.


Lol. Oops.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why'd you take a three dollar order with no tip?


It was a stacked order, the total payout was pretty good. When I accept the request I couldn’t tell who was tipping. If the jackwagon at the second drop would have answered, it would have been a nice quick trip even if he, I mean it didn’t tip.


----------

